# Nursing School and DP



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey guys,

I haven't posted in so long. I've been trying to stay off the site because I heard it's good for your mind to not think about dp or read about dp. Anyhow, I got DP in 2014 due to a lot of stress, anxiety, and personal issues. I remember how bad DP was for me.. I couldn't work and constantly felt like I was dying. I had a lot of pain, stomach issues, facial muscle tension, tightness around my jaw and cheeks. I lost so much weight and couldn't sleep. It was a nightmare! Every year since has been a little bit better than the rest. In 2016, I finally decided to go back to school. OMG it was so hard to be in class... I thought i would have a nervous breakdown.. and i thought people would notice how horrible i felt.. But i somehow stuck it out and was able to get an A in the class. That gave me the confidence that I can beat this thing. 6 years later... I am now going to the nursing program to be an RN. I still am not 100 percent. Yet, I am going to try my hardest to live my life and finish my promise that i made to myself that i would finish the nursing program and be an RN. I have some good days where i feel like I am going to be my normal self, while other days I feel like this will never end or that this is going to be forever. Also, I forgot to mention that a huge symptom of mine is perception of time. Time for me either flys, or it seems like so lonnnngg ago.. So what i've done to help me cope with DP is forcing myself to do things, like go to school this past 6 years so that I can focus on other things other than DP. I also forced myself to work again with baby steps. I went from a babysitter, to security guard, to Caregiver, to an LPN during this time. I also forgot to mention in 2014, I was a LPN, but couldn't work as one because DP hit me like a TON OF BRICKS! I didn't work for 2 years until I forced myself to start working as a babysitter and going to school in 2016. I guess I am writing to let people know that it will get better. Some people are able to be cured within months and others years. We can't compare ourselves to other individuals, all we can do is try to cope and help each other through this crazy experience. I start the nursing program in June, and I do feel a little stressed especially since we are in a PANDEMIC right now. Then i realized, nothing has been harder for me than having DP, so nursing school or the corona virus is NOTHING. I hope to update you guys on my journey when I can. Please be safe everyone and wear a mask! God Bless!


----------

